# Vic Jr Intake



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Is anyone running a Vic JR intake set up on their 04-06 GTO's. I am curious as to how well this system works on a street car. I am not overly concerned about HP increases. I curently use a Typhoon 96 MM intake and with a Cam only motor with a few bolt ons I am at well over 400RWHP and 400RWTQ corrected on a Mustang Dyno . I am thinking about doing it mainly for the looks.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

no me but here's one


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

LOWET said:


> Is anyone running a Vic JR intake set up on their 04-06 GTO's. I am curious as to how well this system works on a street car. I am not overly concerned about HP increases. I curently use a Typhoon 96 MM intake and with a Cam only motor with a few bolt ons I am at well over 400RWHP and 400RWTQ corrected on a Mustang Dyno . I am thinking about doing it mainly for the looks.


Where have you been Lowet, on Holiday? Nice to see you again...


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Where have you been Lowet, on Holiday? Nice to see you again...


Hey Buddy, How are you. I have been down and out for a while. Was diagnosed with adult MONO several weeks ago. Spent most of the past 30 days in bed. Doctors said I could have this for months before I get better. There are no meds for this. Your own body has to heal itself.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

LOWET said:


> Hey Buddy, How are you. I have been down and out for a while. Was diagnosed with adult MONO several weeks ago. Spent most of the past 30 days in bed. Doctors said I could have this for months before I get better. There are no meds for this. Your own body has to heal itself.


Wow - really sorry to hear that. I did not even know there was such a thing. God's speed for a full and quick recovery!!!...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad to see you back!! Get well man!


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

A buddy of mine is having his '06 procharged, and using a victor Jr. 
Here is the build page:
Exotic Performance Plus: High Performance Auto Parts and Services
and a pic of the intake on the LS2:


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Glad to see you back!! Get well man!


THANKS


----------

